# paid show groom



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I've done it but in exchange for lessons. It usually consistes of grooming, bathing, clipping, banding/braiding, cleaning tack, helping memorize patterns, and being the gopher.


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

The easiest way to put this is basically, your the rider's slave lol. (In a good way though)

A few summers ago that's all I did. It was usually just one horse per groom though, $20 for the day. It was alright, nothing special though.

I usually got to the barn before the day before to help the rider bathe, and braid their horse. Sometimes I'd even help clean tack. Then the next day before the show I'd got to the barn before the rider, brush their horse down, removed shavings from mane and tail, cleaned hooves, prepare it for trailer, etc.
At the show I would always carry 2 cloths to wipe foam off mouth, and the other for sweat around the butt, and neck/shoulders. I would also carry a halter/lead (if the bridle was on the horse obviously), a brush for legs, and if the rider had a water bottle I usually had that too.

Then at the end of the day we'd load the horses and head back to the barn to wrap the horses legs, and put them away safely for the night 

I know it seems like a crap load since I wrote a paragraph lol. But I had fun doing, I liked being at the shows, and getting involved. And I think it was a good experience too.

Hope that helps! LOL


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Riders slave. That's a great way of putting it lol


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

I would have said something else, but it would have been considered a bad word :roll:


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Hahaa I think we are on the same wave length here chico...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I would never pay someone to take care of my horses, I like doing it way to much!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I go to AQHA and USEF shows and get paid $50.00/horse to braid mains. That is usually all I do since I am also usually showing with the people that I have braided for. I charge an extra $5-$10 for removing the braids after the show.


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't have to do any of the braiding, but I do have to remove them. I don't have to bathe the horses, just make sure they remain clean. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't getting paid too little for the work I'd be doing. But, $150 for a day's work doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I groomed for three of my friends at an out of state 2 day event. We had 4 horses and I got to stay with my trainer in the hotel. I got paid 60$ by the parents and my trainer and my friend gave me two of her ribbons, because her Novice horse Kate was basically mine, she only rode her! lol I would have gotten paid more, but they paid for like, almost all my meals! And I learned alot and had a ball!


----------

